# Gulf Shores Sharks



## get ur line wet (Jun 6, 2009)

Decided after working a half day, to hit the shores for the late afternoon bite.
After a long and slow ride to Gulf Shores (heavy, slow traffic), finally put a line in the water at 6pm.
Immediately hooked up before I could get the second line in the water. GF pulls in a small (blacktip?) shark. After a photo session and "show and tell" with the nearby tourist, it was released unharmed.
Over the next two hours, we catch and release, show and tell, fifteen of these sharks. I've never caught more than one of these on any of my previous surf fishing trips.
In the mix were many ladyfish and 4 pompanos :thumbup:!
Not a single catfish.
Just before we decided to leave, the girlfriend starts reeling in a fish when she feels a huge hit and then the line snaps.....bigger blacktip?
A really great two hours of fishing fun.
Good luck to all.


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

Looks like a baby Bull Shark.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Small tail Shark. They look very similar to the Atlantic Sharpnose but usually lack spots, are gray to slate gray with dark margins on the tail which you can see in the pic. They are also prohibited to harvest


----------



## get ur line wet (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks Chris. I looked up small tail shark and they fit the description.


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

Man I wish I could get back on some pompanos. I have given up on them since I haven't seen one in over a month


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

OMG how many tourist did you scare away from GS by catching all those sharks! Imagine the lost revenue for the city/state! (Sarcasm)


Looks like you had a great time! If you don't mind me asking, where in GS did you go?


----------



## get ur line wet (Jun 6, 2009)

BTA, I usually fish at the Gulf Shores Pavilion. The girlfriend likes the facilities. The only problem is we have to move away from the crowd. This time we went to the far east end.
All fish were caught using fresh peeled shrimp. Forgot the sand flea rake.


----------



## Dennymac (Jun 30, 2013)

get ur line wet said:


> BTA, I usually fish at the Gulf Shores Pavilion. The girlfriend likes the facilities. The only problem is we have to move away from the crowd. This time we went to the far east end.
> All fish were caught using fresh peeled shrimp. Forgot the sand flea rake.


Nice catch!! I have a very stupid question. Are the fresh peeled shrimp the type we buy to eat? You just peel them and hook them up? Sorry, I'm in Michigan, but will be going to Destin in just over 3 weeks and can't wait to surf fish.

Thanks.


----------



## get ur line wet (Jun 6, 2009)

Dennymac, if your lucky, the nearest bait shop will have "fresh dead" bait shrimp. If not, then they will likely have frozen bait shrimp. You can use any shrimp for bait, but peel them for sure.
There's lots of good information about surf fishing in the Q & A section.
Good Luck!


----------

